

Chart: Female Graduates Outnumber Male Graduates in OECD Nations - sthlm
http://www.economist.com/blogs/dailychart/2011/09/female-graduation-rates?fsrc=scn/fb/wl/dc/degreesofequality

======
joss82
Interesting chart. I'm from France and I can confirm that most women I know
graduated from art or humanities, thus widening the salary gap between gender.

For the anecdote, on 80 students in telecommunication and networking, 75 were
male.

------
sthlm
Part of the original report: <http://www.oecd.org/dataoecd/62/1/48630719.pdf>

------
NY_Entrepreneur
And, for example, as at Wikipedia, recently in Finland the number of children
per woman is 1.5. Most of the OECD countries are killing themselves off.
Finland beat back Sweden, Russia, and Germany but is losing to the feminists.

Just what is it about the importance ot being mommies those women don't get?

Whatever, the situation is self-correcting: Women who don't REALLY want to be
mommies won't be and, thus, will have their genes removed from the gene pool.
What will be left are women who DO want to be mommies. With the current
situation, that change might take only 100 years. We are likely in the biggest
change in the human gene pool going back at least to 40,000 years or so ago
when the lines for Europe and the Far East split.

In another 100 years, the population should be smaller but growing more
rapidly.

